# Getting smbnetfs to work



## hbauer (Jan 14, 2021)

I am trying to access a SMBV2 share with smbnetfs

I believe I have followed the right documentation but at the end I dont see my network drives

```
kldload fuse.ko
sysctl vfs.usermount=1
mkdir ~/.smb

cp /usr/local/etc/smb.conf /usr/local/share/doc/smbnetfs-0.6.1/smbnetfs.conf ~/.smb/
mkdir ~/mountpoint
```

I edited smbnetfs.conf and added one authentication for a share that is working. This is verified on a Linux box accessing this share.



```
vi .smb/smbnetfs.con
    auth freenas/share "useronshare" "userpassword"
```
I send started smbnetfs


```
smbnetfs mountpoint
```

My understanding is that now "magic" is happening and the share should appear under "mountpoint". but not :-(

I tried to get some logs with this command but that is not helpfull either

```
smbnetfs mountpint -o log_file=/home/hbauer/smb.log smbnetfs_debug=10
```

Do I have the wrong understanding? If not, whats missing?


----------



## hbauer (Feb 5, 2021)

I am puzzled. Is it really not possible to mount a smbv2/v3 share in FreeBSD?

No one?


----------



## aw256 (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm struggling with this too. Did you ever find any solution?


----------



## rootbert (Sep 15, 2021)

It works on my FreeBSD13 with a SMBV3_11 share. My ~/.smb/smbnetfs.conf: 

```
auth "fileserver.office" "publicuser" "str0ngpassword"
host fileserver.office visible=true
smb_query_browsers      "false"
show_hidden_hosts       "true"
```


----------



## rootbert (Sep 16, 2021)

ok, interestingly, it works with command line (ls, cd etc.) but the folders do not show up in thunar or mc


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 16, 2021)

This is a lost cause anyways. Maybe you _can_ get SMB 2/3 access with some userspace tool, if you're lucky and/or stubborn 

But most likely, you will have one or another integration problem. And you will definitely not get any acceptable performance.

FreeBSD only supports mounting SMB1 shares, which is totally useless nowadays. This may change some day, if someone finally does all the work… For now, try to tackle the issue on the server side and provide your shares (additionally?) via NFS. FreeBSD supports NFS v3 and v4 perfectly. If that's really not possible, better use some other client OS.


----------



## rootbert (Sep 16, 2021)

yeah I know of the sad state of SMB/CIFS in FreeBSD  I am using the new NFS with TLS so far, however, some clients networks do require that I access the windows shares.
the file managers gentoo and py38-ranger do work with smbnetfs btw.


----------

